# NSW Northside 12-3-11



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Met Mr X and a few other locals at the ramp and proceeded to launch into a glassy dawn. Our destination was 2 or so km away, so followed the coast with the old faithful x-rap on the troll. Managed to hook a couple of small Mac Tuna and 3 bonito (the largest went 52cm) on the way across. 
.

.

Eventually got to our mark for the turn of the tide and dropped down a livey. It didn't last long before it was smashed - unfortunately no hook up. Next one lasted a little longer and for about 10 seconds I had the weight of a fish on, before it spat the hook. Third and fourth liveys - I didn't even notice them go.

Things went quiet after that and after about an hour or so of no action, we decided to call it quits and go for a troll home. I let my remaining live bait go free and had gone no more than 30 meters when Tom hooks up on a live bait........ below is some footage of the final stages.


----------



## Boosh (Jan 17, 2011)

Video is private


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Exceeding bummer,

I see private too! I was looking forward to a real treat.

perhaps I will come back later.

Cheers andybear


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Just keeping you in suspense - fixed now (I think)


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Well done guys, congrats on the king Tom. I could manage only a couple of pike and one yakka while collectig bait. Not a touch on the livey and nothing on trolling. Strange day very clear water and millions of small jellies everywhere.

Cheers

Tonie


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Never release your last bait until you are ready to hit the sand.
Nice chunky one.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha - thanks for putting up the vid, great work on editing out the language. Shame you missed the Oscars.

We didn't fish the usual marks, and covered some ground t get there. PaulB'onito dragged the chain on the journey, constantly hooking up bonnies and macs.

On arrival, we found MattsAdventure hooked up to a king, but it busted him off. Good sign, and good fun too - always worth a laugh watching Matty lose a fish.

Immediately caught a rat that measured 65cm on the paddle. Agonized for a moment, then released it. There will be more!

Lost some liveys to bonnies, then landed a couple on the assist hook. The largest went 58cm, so comp points secured for another month.

Matty filled his fishbox (the same way he "caught" those dueling jewies? ;-) )

Then we decided it was time to go home. I simplified my pin-cushion set-up for the trip back - livey deep on the downrigger, big plastic on the surface, and small hard-body. Just hoped I didn't actually hook anything with all that web in the water.

PaulB'onito burleyed up for me, with his yakkas - Micka-style. Thanks mate - that was generous of you. Within seconds, my livey was smashed, and the usual bedlum ensued. Saltist set to skull-drag rats roared into action, barely light enough to prevent a swim, while raising the dr and other lines one handed, pedaling furiously to keep everything separated. Shark? No, stayed deep. Jewie? No, too much stamina.

Eventually wore down a fat mid-80's king.










Top morning on the water!


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Great fish tom, love the three rods out thats an effort catching a fish winding in two rods and a downrigger :lol: 
Its always better when someone else burleys for you :lol:

Cheers Micka


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Great vid Paul, nice king Tom. Lovely looking weather.
David


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Yep good to see someone getting a legal kingy at last! Tom, you're a lucky bugger (who puts in the time and hard yards so it is totally deserved!  )


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

congrats on the king tom.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Nice fish Tom. Still using that solution for shrinkage I see.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

Well done and great footage..fat fish!


----------

